# Guvna DNP Log



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello everyone.

I have ordered 50x150mg Crystal DNP from "Crystal Heat DNP" which should arrive tomorrow.

Basic Stats

-----------

Age: 26

Weight: 14.5 stone

Height: 6ft

I'm going to be very cautious seeing as this is my first experience with DNP. I am going to take 150mg crystal DNP every day which equates to around 112.5mg of actual DNP when ignoring the sodium content of the crystal.

I aim to do this for 7 days before assessing whether to increase the dose to a maximum of 300mg crystal DNP (225mg Actual DNP).

I'm also hoping to get a thermometer tomorrow as I am aware that my core temperature should not exceed 99.2F (and if it does exceed this amount I will cease taking DNP).

Can anyone suggest where I can get a decent thermometer tomorrow and any info on how reliable/accurate they are?

I will try to update daily to give some feedback so maybe others can learn something from my experience!

Supplements

------------------

Every 150mg DNP capsule contains 210mg of vit C and I will supplement further with 500mg of extra vit C. From what I have researched anti-oxidants are included to prevent an already rare occurrence of cataracts, which is my reasoning to not go over board with Anti-O's.

Obviously I will keep an eye on thirst/hydration levels and will drink a moderate amount of water, also making sure not to go overboard which could dilute electrolytes and cause a host of problems.


----------



## rambol (Jan 25, 2015)

Good luck mate, just be sure to drink enough, stay cool and not be tempted to up the amount too fast.

I would also add some potassium to the supp mix.

Post some updates and track progress.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Updates!!!

------------------

Package undelivered....Was sent on Saturday First Class.

Anger Mode Engaged.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok - Package has arrived. Started my DNP cycle I have just taken one capsule which should be approx 112.5mg (150mg Crystal DNP).

!!!!!!!!


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 2 - Taken another 112.5mg --- The capsules are covered in powder, I have been cleaning each one I take with a tissue, I have read some people have dry throat problems when taking DNP and small amounts of powder I'm guessing would contribute towards this?

Anyway, nothing really to note...maybe feeling slightly warmer internally, but not sure if this is just in my head or not.

Not sweating and generally feel ok....maybe slight paranoia and anxiety if anything. lol


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvna said:


> Day 2 - Taken another 112.5mg --- The capsules are covered in powder, I have been cleaning each one I take with a tissue, I have read some people have dry throat problems when taking DNP and small amounts of powder I'm guessing would contribute towards this?
> 
> Anyway, nothing really to note...maybe feeling slightly warmer internally, but not sure if this is just in my head or not.
> 
> Not sweating and generally feel ok....maybe slight paranoia and anxiety if anything. lol


I feel really weird everytime I try something new. Must be in my head. :laugh:

It takes a while for this to kick in this doesnt it.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

guvna said:


> Day 2 - Taken another 112.5mg --- The capsules are covered in powder, I have been cleaning each one I take with a tissue, I have read some people have dry throat problems when taking DNP and small amounts of powder I'm guessing would contribute towards this?
> 
> Anyway, nothing really to note...maybe feeling slightly warmer internally, but not sure if this is just in my head or not.
> 
> Not sweating and generally feel ok....maybe slight paranoia and anxiety if anything. lol


I've used this DNP a bit. And my caps were not covered in powder. They were just yellow that will stain your hands if you arn't careful. I'm going to guess one capsule has broken... Not a big deal.

The sore throat had nothing to do with the powder though. You generally get it first thing in the morning. Glycerin really helps it's also one of the cheapest things to get from boots. So that's a nice simple answer.

If you haven't I would seriously suggest searching the site for DNP. One of the moderators recently (last month or two) gave some really really helpful info on DNP and what supps to take with it, and diet. The first time I ran DNP without this info I have never felt as bad, with the supps and more knowledge it was a much much more pleasant experience. If you can't find it PM me, or write on here and I'll link to it later when I'm home from work.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

sammym said:


> I've used this DNP a bit. And my caps were not covered in powder. They were just yellow that will stain your hands if you arn't careful. I'm going to guess one capsule has broken... Not a big deal.
> 
> The sore throat had nothing to do with the powder though. You generally get it first thing in the morning. Glycerin really helps it's also one of the cheapest things to get from boots. So that's a nice simple answer.
> 
> If you haven't I would seriously suggest searching the site for DNP. One of the moderators recently (last month or two) gave some really really helpful info on DNP and what supps to take with it, and diet. The first time I ran DNP without this info I have never felt as bad, with the supps and more knowledge it was a much much more pleasant experience. If you can't find it PM me, or write on here and I'll link to it later when I'm home from work.


Actually, my capsules are exactly as you describe, they don't noticeably look powdery but some yellow staining will come off on your fingers, so i just clean them up with a tissue.

Thanks for the advice, I have read here that glutathione is highly recommended as an anti-oxidant so I am considering a trip to the shops to gets some additional supplements anyway.

Again its nearly 2 hours since my dose and I can't really see any sides happening now at such a low amount. I have read that the bulk of the dose will be felt around 3 hours after consumption?. I have just a slight warm sensation after eating but to be honest it could be placebo.

I will continue to do one capsule a day at the most, I have no intention of going wild and doing any more, I want to see what a low dose can do with a good diet and cardio. Probably will do this for 2 weeks and take a break.


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

guvna said:


> Actually, my capsules are exactly as you describe, they don't noticeably look powdery but some yellow staining will come off on your fingers, so i just clean them up with a tissue.
> 
> Thanks for the advice, I have read here that glutathione is highly recommended as an anti-oxidant so I am considering a trip to the shops to gets some additional supplements anyway.
> 
> ...


It takes 4 days to build up in your system. After 4 days you will know if the dose is too low. I could take 3 caps now and be okay for today. Try doing that for a week and after 4 days you will be sweating something silly.

If you just plan on keeping it at that dose you might not get some of the more extreme sides you will read about. Most people including myself rush into dnp and end up giving it a bad name. At 3/4 caps you would need t3 and other things though.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

sammym said:


> It takes 4 days to build up in your system. After 4 days you will know if the dose is too low. I could take 3 caps now and be okay for today. Try doing that for a week and after 4 days you will be sweating something silly.
> 
> If you just plan on keeping it at that dose you might not get some of the more extreme sides you will read about. Most people including myself rush into dnp and end up giving it a bad name. At 3/4 caps you would need t3 and other things though.


Thanks for the heads up, I have come across the DiggyV DNP calculator spreadsheet and have been putting in my values and can see how it builds up, so after about 7 days of taking one cap a day, I will know the total extent of my sides?


----------



## Jammy Dodger (Nov 2, 2014)

guvna said:


> Thanks for the heads up, I have come across the DiggyV DNP calculator spreadsheet and have been putting in my values and can see how it builds up, so after about 7 days of taking one cap a day, I will know the total extent of my sides?


Yes - did you also find diggy's latest info on supplements? I know I'm going on about it - but it was one of the best bit's of information I've got from this site. It really does make using DNP more "friendly".

Also after 4/5 days, if your sides are low do not be scared to up the dose. You could even try 2 tabs/1 tabs alternating days. A lot of scaremongering is there about DNP and whilst it's true that it's a very powerful and dangerous drug, if used in a sensible way it's not too bad. Hundreds if not thousands of people on this site alone have used it with no serious problems.

In reality you want to run DNP as a 2/3 week blast, with optimal results. Any longer than that and you need to re evaluate your diet and dosing. But I'm sure you know this.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

very minor update

-----------------------------

Definitely feeling some heat sensations about 1 hour after eating some brown rice and Chilli. Not hot or anything but its there.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Had a sore throat last night and it continues to annoy me this morning...looks like I need to get some glycerin. Will take another 112.5mg DNP around 3pm.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Around 1pm I took another 112.5mg of DNP....have not experienced any heat or sweat...in fact my feet are freezing. lol

At this rate in a few days i'm looking at a steady metabolic boost of 11%. Does anyone know what that is comparable to?


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Are you keeping a track of your body weight and measurements each day?


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> Are you keeping a track of your body weight and measurements each day?


Nope, going to measure weekly, and also a week after I have stopped.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvna said:


> Nope, going to measure weekly, and also a week after I have stopped.


Tha's good enough isnt it. How are you feeling today?


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> Tha's good enough isnt it. How are you feeling today?


Very good actually...I must admit I was really nervous when I first began, however I really don't have any sides that are worth writing home about. The only effect I have had is after I eat. It feels like I have just downed a hot cup of tea, and even that sounds worse than it actually is.

If I stay like this at day 7 then I will be really happy.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvna said:


> Very good actually...I must admit I was really nervous when I first began, however I really don't have any sides that are worth writing home about. The only effect I have had is after I eat. It feels like I have just downed a hot cup of tea, and even that sounds worse than it actually is.
> 
> If I stay like this at day 7 then I will be really happy.


Good, glad to hear it's going well so far. The true test will be the scales :thumbup1:


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 4

-------------------------------

Just taken another 112.5mg DNP capsule....Sides still pretty much non-existent, which in my opinion is a good thing. Once my peak dose plateaus after 7 or so days, I am thinking about throwing in a 225mg dose and then resume 112.5mg and see if that changes anything. If that goes well, I will probably alternate 112.5mg and 225mg.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

------------------------------------

5th day of 112.5mg Pure DNP...

Weighed myself this morning and it seems I may have lost at least 3.5lbs.....The only thing is I feel more bloated than ever which sucks.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Day 6 and 7

--------------------

Took a two day rest as I was away.

Day 8 and 9(today)

------------

again 112.5mg for each day......My face is definitely way more defined, and I can see better definition in my pecs and upper abs, but this would be expected from my diet anyway..the DNP I think acts as a good insurance though.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

I've used this and found taking 150 in the morning was very manageable. Doubling up and taking 150 before bed was hard to start with and had a few occasions where I woke feeling like I was going to have a heart attack. After the 2nd week it was manageable. I did a journal on it if you have 5 minutes and fancy a read. Good luck.


----------



## mlydon (Dec 4, 2014)

good luck pal :thumb:


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

In case anyone was wondering...not been logging every day as it was really repetitive and useless, I've decided to do a long 50ish day cycle so I'll report back at the end.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

guvna said:


> In case anyone was wondering...not been logging every day as it was really repetitive and useless, I've decided to do a long 50ish day cycle so I'll report back at the end.


That's a long time, did you say you're taking T3?

Interested to hear the results.


----------



## MrSilver (Aug 4, 2014)

50 days? Sounds long, perhaps a bit to long!


----------



## rambol (Jan 25, 2015)

any updates mate?


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Andy0902 said:


> That's a long time, did you say you're taking T3?
> 
> Interested to hear the results.


Not taking t3 and I know this is probably a dumb move, but money is a bit tight at the moment!

The hottest I have felt was a couple of days ago after eating quite late...It was almost like the early symptoms of Flu, where I felt slightly delirious trying to get to sleep! I skipped the dose the next day...

50 days does sound long but it's a low dose and I am not afraid to skip a day if I don't like the symptoms, and generally the next day I feel fine.


----------



## Flipper (Jan 11, 2011)

guvna said:


> Not taking t3 and I know this is probably a dumb move, but money is a bit tight at the moment!
> 
> The hottest I have felt was a couple of days ago after eating quite late...It was almost like the early symptoms of Flu, where I felt slightly delirious trying to get to sleep! I skipped the dose the next day...
> 
> 50 days does sound long but it's a low dose and I am not afraid to skip a day if I don't like the symptoms, and generally the next day I feel fine.


I did my 27 day i think it was run of DNP without touching T3. That was on 250mg DNP per day.

Around day 23 i really started feeling lethargic which i think was due to not running any T3. Doubt i could have managed much more than the 27 days without T3. Would put it in around the 17 to 18 day mark if i were to run it again.


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Still going strong, I took a 2 week break and now 4 days in to my second phase in case anyone was wondering..will report at the end !


----------



## guvna (Apr 19, 2014)

Ok guys after 5 days at 1 tab a day I am ceasing my dnp use...granted I have lost a stone and a half over 2 low dose cycles but last night after eating a heavy carb meal after a big cardio session had the worst heat and rapid heart symptoms that made me question its risk reward ratio...looks like I'm out of the dnp camp! Would just rather take longer and safer route it's not for me! My main reason is its inconsistency...I've had more dnp in me before with less sides and this is a big no for me...so anyone who wants to try it my advice would be stay at the lowest dose and stay safe..it's not for everyone


----------

